# old computer ram and gfx card for my 6 year olds pc



## cyberknight (24 Nov 2013)

specifically 
512 mb of pc 133 ram on a single stick or 2 for 1 gb , already have 2x 256 mb
pci slot gfx card
i got a base unit off freecycle and it runs but its very slow and does not play videos properly. as it uses the onboard ram


----------



## classic33 (24 Nov 2013)

I'll check & let you know. Its one item I remove & keep from any computer I'm canabalising.


----------



## classic33 (27 Nov 2013)

Whats the numbers on the stickers read? Memory that is!


----------



## cyberknight (30 Nov 2013)

pc 133 dim 168 pin


----------



## Steve Malkin (30 Nov 2013)

cyberknight said:


> pc 133 dim 168 pin



Have a look at this, you might just get what you want for less than £2.50 delivered if nobody else bids.
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/pc133-512...erComponents_MemoryRAM_JN&hash=item3f2c89ec72


----------



## cyberknight (1 Dec 2013)

Steve Malkin said:


> Have a look at this, you might just get what you want for less than £2.50 delivered if nobody else bids.
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/pc133-512...erComponents_MemoryRAM_JN&hash=item3f2c89ec72


Cheers i bought some of ebay and it turned out to be a dud even though the listing said it was ok


----------



## JoeyB (1 Dec 2013)

I check my stock too lol


----------



## Dangermouse (1 Dec 2013)

Just checked my stock, don't have any PC memory CyberKnight, but if anyone needs any Laptop PC2 memory.....got 1x1gb and 2x512mb if anyone can use it...free of course


----------



## JoeyB (1 Dec 2013)

I don't have anything that old unfortunately, its all DDR stuff. I also have loads of SODIMM stuff too


----------



## Steve Malkin (1 Dec 2013)

I've just had a rummage through my box of old PC bits and I have found a single 512Mb stick of PC133 168pin.
You're more than welcome to it. PM me your address and I'll stick it in the post for you.


----------



## classic33 (1 Dec 2013)

Is it a dell by any chance?


----------



## classic33 (10 Dec 2013)

@cyberknight, Did you get it sorted?


----------



## cyberknight (10 Dec 2013)

classic33 said:


> @cyberknight, Did you get it sorted?


 Well i have tried 4 different ram modules and even though they fit none of them register as ram or if i try them on their own i get a error beep and the pc does not boot.


----------



## ColinJ (10 Dec 2013)

cyberknight said:


> Well i have tried 4 different ram modules and even though they fit none of them register as ram or if i try them on their own i get a error beep and the pc does not boot.


Is it a single beep? The BIOS will sound a number of beeps depending on what the problem is. Here is a list of beep codes for various types of BIOS.


----------



## classic33 (10 Dec 2013)

cyberknight said:


> Well i have tried 4 different ram modules and even though they fit none of them register as ram or if i try them on their own i get a error beep and the pc does not boot.


Is it a DELL computer? 
Also are you trying two of the same size, memorywise?


----------



## cyberknight (11 Dec 2013)

classic33 said:


> Is it a DELL computer?
> Also are you trying two of the same size, memorywise?


I have tried combinations of 2 the same size, just 1 stick, 1 of each size.
If i try 2 of the larger size single beep
1 of the larger size single beep
1 of the original and 1 of the larger size , boots but only the original is being used.


----------



## classic33 (11 Dec 2013)

It might not be able to run with the larger sized memory because its not able to recogise them or its beyond the limit of the computer itself.
Any internet connection available on it? If there is, run with the old memory in. Go to crucial.com & look at upgrading from there. You'll need to download a small piece to allow it to check your system and tell you whats available, upgrade wise. It should also tell you the maximum that it can accept. 
You don't know the make & model number by any chance?


----------



## classic33 (14 Dec 2013)

AMI BIOS Beep Codes:

Beeps Error Message Description 
1 short DRAM refresh failure- The programmable interrupt timer or programmable interrupt controller has probably failed

2 short Memory parity error- A memory parity error has occurred in the first 64K of RAM. The RAM IC is probably bad

3 short Base 64K memory failure- A memory failure has occurred in the first 64K of RAM. The RAM IC is probably bad


----------



## cyberknight (20 Dec 2013)

classic33 said:


> It might not be able to run with the larger sized memory because its not able to recogise them or its beyond the limit of the computer itself.
> Any internet connection available on it? If there is, run with the old memory in. Go to crucial.com & look at upgrading from there. You'll need to download a small piece to allow it to check your system and tell you whats available, upgrade wise. It should also tell you the maximum that it can accept.
> You don't know the make & model number by any chance?


Cheers, next time i get on his pc i will have a look.Just used crucial to order a ram module for my pc


----------

